# From Clay to Wax - A Quick, Step by Step Video Tutorial!



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Hey boys and girls! The Junkman is back with another video series that answers those frequently asked questions, "What order am I supposed to use the products to fix my paint issues? What do I use first? What do I use second?"

Well, these 5 videos will finally put an end to those questions for those who are novices to the Adam's line. In these videos, I explain and give a short demo on which products to use, and the order to use them in if you have swirled and scratched up paint. For any novice to the Adam's line of products, I can guarantee that this will eliminate any confusion on what to use and when to use it!

*One important note.* In the videos, you will hear me talk about "perfecting a spot" before moving on to an adjacent spot in the area you are working. What I mean by that is to get rid of all the swirls, haze or scratches in the very first spot that you start working on using Swirl & Haze Remover (*SHR*), BEFORE moving to an adjacent spot using SHR. *Do not do the whole routine in one spot and then move to an adjacent spot and do the entire routine again.* Do the entire car with each step of the process.

The reason I say to do this is that you must develop an effective technique the first time you start using a polisher to remove damage from your paint. That's why you want to ensure that the first spot that you start on *is as perfect as you desire* before you apply your technique to the entire car. If your technique is bad or ineffective, you don't want to apply that bad technique to the entire car because you'll end up tired an disappointed with your results. Once you are satisfied with the way your results turn out in the very first spot you start on using SHR, apply that same technique over the entire car. *Remember, perfection may very from owner to owner so set a level of perfection that is realistic and to YOUR satisfaction.*

So, without further delay, grab you some popcorn and kick up your feet. The Junkman is about to break it all down for you. I promise that by the time you're done with these videos, you WILL know which order to use the polishes and waxes.



































If your paint is in excellent shape with very minor swirls or scratches, you may be able to skip the use of the Swirl & Haze Remover (*SHR*) and go straight from claying to the Fine Machine Polish (*FMP*). If your paint does not need to be clayed (which is determined by the baggie test), then you can start with SHR. If your paint does not need claying and only has very, very little paint damage, you may be able to skip both claying and SHR and start with FMP. All this will make much more sense once you watch the videos and see the order that the products are used. Thus, take them in first, and come back to this paragraph after you have finished. It will all become clear to you at that point.

For those who want to implement Revive Polish into this routine, it would come right after FMP. I usually use Revive Polish when doing very dark colors to give the paint that last touch of finesse.

There are 2 other waxes that you can use in place of Machine Superwax (*MSW*, which is what I used in these videos). There's the Americana Carnuba Paste Wax and the Buttery Wax. Either can be used in place of MSW. The Americana goes on fast and comes off fast. You don't wait for it to dry or haze. If you do, you will need a chisel to remove it! It does not protect as long as MSW but it does last quite a while depending on how often you wash the car and whether or not the car is garaged or not.

Buttery Wax goes on easy and comes off easy. You will allow it to dry before removing it. It does not last as long as the Americana or MSW, however, it is easy to apply and remove. MSW is the longest lasting protection that Adam's has to date as it is more of a sealant. It also has the ability to mask very small imperfections in your paint.

One more time on the order! 

1. Clay
2. SHR
3. FMP
4. Revive Polish (if you want - was not used in this video series).
5. One of the three waxes of your choice.

Okay boys and girls, let's see those shiny rides! :buffer:

The Junkman :wave:


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Dude !


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Is this a plug for Adams products.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> Is this a plug for Adams products.


No, it is a video series that shows how simple it is to achieve a shine by using those products for those who use them. The same can be done using Meguiar's products too, only I would have to do 3 times the videos because Meguiar's offers multiple way to get there.

This basic platform fits many of the products offered today. You clay, then remove scratches, use a FSP and then wax. The name on the bottle has nothing to do with the process. The process is the same, no matter who's product you use (minus a small few that I know of).


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Very informative videos thanks.


----------



## 909 (Apr 12, 2010)

Very good thanks. Are Adam's products available in the uk?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

909 said:


> Very good thanks. Are Adam's products available in the uk?


Yes, Autojoy offers Adam's products.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you know what i enjoy best about the video ? the humour injected into it.its juts not some silent guy moving his polisher back and forth,and that really helps out the noobs (like me )


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

silverback said:


> you know what i enjoy best about the video ? the humour injected into it.its juts not some silent guy moving his polisher back and forth,and that really helps out the noobs (like me )


Go ahead and say it. I'm a nut! :lol:


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

Junkman you are a legend.


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Junkman you are a Nut


----------



## white bellied (Sep 17, 2008)

zetec_paul said:


> Junkman you are a Nut


Just as the man said...........a nut!!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

lol... thanks mate!


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Junkman (Quality Vid's dude)

Can you tell me if the pads where Adams pads or where they Hex Logic pads (as i cannot find any adams pads on the autojoy website) 


Regards

JMAPUK


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

They are Adam's pads but Adam's doesn't manufacture them. I don't know where they come from. Maybe Hex Logic is the manufacturer.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Dec 25, 2008)

great videos :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Taz. :wave:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

n80krr said:


> Junkman you are a legend.


to right he is :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

bonkey said:


> to right he is :thumb:


If that's true, will someone let the ladies know please? I can't get any respect! :lol:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> If that's true, will someone let the ladies know please? I can't get any respect! :lol:


you must be telling lies Junkman as you seem to have the gift of the gab


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

bonkey said:


> you must be telling lies Junkman as you seem to have the gift of the gab


:lol:

Okay, you busted me!


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

two at a time is it lol 


How about putting some pics of your corvette


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

bonkey said:


> two at a time is it lol
> 
> How about putting some pics of your corvette


I can do that. :thumb:






















































































































That should hold you over! :thumb:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

sweet as hell mate


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks just cleared a few things up for me.:thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

dude, brill videos, very helpful!!

just a quick question, if a car has a 2 stage paint with no clearcoat would the same order apply or one stage less etc, say just final polish not shr etc??


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> Go ahead and say it. I'm a nut! :lol:


OK, you're a Nut, but a very funny one!!:thumb:


----------

